# Crossover program?



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

Is crossover pro a bad program to use?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

Is there a better program that is just as easy to use?


----------



## hdspeakerman (Dec 16, 2006)

I asked the same question recently and was told that the program is not what it claims to be. I liked the way it looked and it seemed to make more sense than speaker workshop and some of the others I had looked at but I was steered away from it by people that I feel were being honest with me. I can do a little research to get a better explanation but I believe that the jist of the comments was that the results you get are not based on good science.


----------



## hdspeakerman (Dec 16, 2006)

"Crossover Pro is useless. 

It is a fantasy program that allows you to "design" your own speakers. 

It is extremely easy to use and delivers beautiful results automaticly. 

The reason however is because the program does nothing and the results it provides are meaningless. 

I am not talking about not being as accurate as other programs I am talking about completely meaningless results. 

The author was completely aware that the program is useless upon writing it and choosing to market it. 

Good as they are both P.E. and Madisound are complicite in this lie because they do their customers the diservice of selling it to them instead of warning them to steer clear. 

People who use Xover Pro feel that other programs are too complicated. 

The reality is that there are a LOT of things to learn before you are truly a speaker builder and that is the stumbling block not the other software titles. 

All software packages are quite easy to use. 

Xover Pro allows you to proceed without learning all these things because it isn't doing anything except lying to you."

This was the answer I got at another forum and several other members agreed. I hope this helps you. I was steered toward LspCad or Soundeasy.


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

Here is a free program that you may find useful. I will not vouch for its capabilities, but it might be useful as a learning tool. Basically see what it does, so that you know what to look for and stay away from when you actually buy a tool.

http://www.audua.com/

Paul


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

What about speaker workshop? This program seams like its a lot better. Spending the money for test equiptment is just part of the game. I want to do it right and not waste my time. As having twins, my own time is next to nothing.


----------



## aktiondan (Feb 18, 2007)

Passive Crossover Designer 5.10 is excellent.

http://www.pvconsultants.com/audio/crossover/pcd.htm

I've used it to design a couple of crossovers with very good results. I'd recommend opening the sample files and messing around with those just to get a feel for how the program works, but after that, it's pretty straightforward. Import .zma/.frd files and start tweaking from 1st order to 4th order. Parts Express even has the clio files which can be imported straight in. For drivers without raw data, you can use SPL Trace, available from the same site, and generate the files you need using manufacturer's data off a .pdf.

Best of all, you can measure and characterize your crossover using REW, and then measure the final response of each driver and adjust the crossover as needed. It actually works great and requires no expensive hardware or software. Check it out, I'll think you'll find it very useful.


----------



## hdspeakerman (Dec 16, 2006)

Dan, 
Thanks for the reply. I wanted to tell you that I found your home page several years ago and have been visiting it regularly keeping up with your work. Very well done. I have done some work with the PCD but I had a lot of problems. I guess it was due to my poor computer skills. I did finally get one project close to finish. It was a PE buyout DefTech with a Seas TDFC. I have listened to one speaker but have not finished the second yet. I will have to try the REW I am not familiar with it. It sounds like help sent from above. I have been playing with a Visaton fullrange project and also a Vifa transmission line lately.


----------



## aktiondan (Feb 18, 2007)

Glad you've enjoyed the site! Unfortunately, I haven't had much time work on many projects lately, or keep up with the latest audio trends. I just recently discovered REW, as well as this forum, and even though I haven't messed around much with active EQ'ing my room, REW has been extremely useful for measuring the near-field response of some of the speakers I have. And subsequently I've discovered its usefulness for measuring crossovers. PCD baffled me at first, and the latest version actually has become more complicated, with the addition of many more complex filters available, but after messing around with it for a while, it started to make more sense. I've found the Calculate Textbook Values to be a great starting point, and I usually modify from there to achieve a desired response. REW can then be used to measure the crossover, once you've built it, and you can see just how close the responses compare. Check out the plot below, comparing the transfer function of the crossovers vs. the measured FR of each of the drivers. It's pretty close, but more than anything it gives you a picture of what your crossover "looks" like [blue], and what your speakers [green] look like. There's a weird dip in the low-pass filter that I haven't exactly determined where it's coming from, but I've narrowed it down partially to the single 0.47mH inductor in series with the woofer. This is an 18dB/octave crossover at 1.8kHz for low/high pass with a Zobel on the woofers in an MTM configuration.


----------

